# silver hatchetfish compatible with ???



## bigcountry10

Hi everyone I have been setting up a tank for the past year now (everything DIY) it's a 40 gallon breeder with a 20 gallon sub filter. I'm just about done with the build and getting ready to start cycling the tank . I'm a novice to the hobby and have started to read up on different fish species, In one of the books that I have been reading they mentioned that the Silver Hatchet fish was a good species for beginners. I really like how they look and was wondering if you guys could recommend some other fish that would be compatible with the hatchets. The book also stated that they are top water fish so I was looking for some mid and low water compatible mates. look forward to your opinions thanks.


----------



## holly12

You could do a school of Silver Hatchets and Marble Hatchets - the pattern combination would look cool!

They are a peaceful fish (and also a BIG jumper) so they would do well with any community fish that isn't going to be territorial for the top region of the tank.

Are you looking for a tank of schoolers, or individuals? Maybe let us know, so we can better help you pick out some suitable tank mates.


----------



## bigcountry10

I don't really have a preference I knew the hatchets were schoolers, but I would like to have a little diversity. so maybe one other type of schooling fish then maybe some individuals.


----------



## NeonShark666

The Silver Hatchet fish gets along well with most other small fish. Good companions include Corys, Tetras andl Rasboras. Another Hatchet fish that I like but not often available is the Marble Hatchet fish. Remember that all Hatchet fish are outstanding jumpers so keep their tank covered. With their large pectorial muscles and fins they can actially fly! In nature they live on water surface insects. A good treat for them is flightless fruit flies.


----------



## navigator black

If anything charges them from below, they go up to escape. Way up.

So choose peaceful companions - it's not a fish to keep with a territorial cichlid.


----------



## bigcountry10

I have been looking around the web and have found a few fish that are supposed to be compatible with hatchet fish tell me what you think.
blue fin notho killifish
dwarf gourami 
corydoras
apistogramma


----------



## jbrown5217

You might have an issue with the gourami as it is territorial and might cause them to jump (if they didn't jump the gourmai would make them school more), corys would be fine, and I don't know about the other two.


----------



## navigator black

The Notho is a hard water fish - the hatchet is Amazonian (rainforest soft). Gouramis share territory, ie, compete with surface dwellers like hatchets. Corys are good, and Apistos if you have a deep tank.


----------



## holly12

The Corys will work as they are bottom dwellers.


----------

